# Sneezing and reverse sneezing - share experience?



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Barney has been reverse sneezing (very scary to listen to and watch) and now is having rather severe sneezing (normal, human type) several times each day. Our vet thinks it might be allergies, or nasal mites. As of this morning, he was started on some Benedryl twice each day, and if that works - fine, but if it doesn't, then try the meds for the nasal mites. If that doesn't work, then she is suggesting an MRI (think $$$$$) to make sure there isn't anything else in there causing this problem for my boy. Anyone out there in Havanese land that has ever experienced and treated either condition. I'm thinking I need to change his dry kibble (I add cooked chicken to this once each day)....I'm grasping at straws here - no one seems to know what to do!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Barney's Mom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Barney has been reverse sneezing (very scary to listen to and watch) and now is having rather severe sneezing (normal, human type) several times each day. Our vet thinks it might be allergies, or nasal mites. As of this morning, he was started on some Benedryl twice each day, and if that works - fine, but if it doesn't, then try the meds for the nasal mites. If that doesn't work, then she is suggesting an MRI (think $$$$$) to make sure there isn't anything else in there causing this problem for my boy. Anyone out there in Havanese land that has ever experienced and treated either condition. I'm thinking I need to change his dry kibble (I add cooked chicken to this once each day)....I'm grasping at straws here - no one seems to know what to do!


One of my Cardigans had a particularly bad bout of reverse sneezing once and it turned out that he had snuffled up a blade of grass that then got stuck in nasal passages irritating the membranes. The vet found it and managed to work it out and the reverse sneezing slowly tapered off as all the irritation healed.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

Had the grass thing happen with Gizmo. He managed to get a 5 inch piece of grass up behind the soft pallet and up into his sinuses. Took him to the emergency vet and they could not see anything and tried to talk us into giving him some benadryl and take him home. They saw the looks on our faces and offered up the option of knocking him out so they could look further and they found the grass, so 300 dollars later he was fine and we took him home.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

*#%$&@ grass!!!


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Thank you*

Hey guys,

Thank you for your replies. I told our vet this morning about the grass/stick stories I had heard, but she tested his air passages and decided that there was nothing out of the ordinary and he had a clear nose. He has had two (1/2 tabs each time) of Benedryl so far (first day) and he actually is sneezing much less and has had only one episode of reverse sneezing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed he continues to improve, knowing it takes about 72 hours for any meds to reach it's full capacity to do it's job.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope Barney is better soon!


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

So, after reading this thread and hearing about multiple dogs getting grass stuck in their nose, now I'm wondering about Indy's reverse sneezing. How much is too much? I used to have a Boston Terrier who did it a lot but they are brachycephalic dogs. Now I'm thinking Indy does it too much for a Hav.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

When it happened to Gizmo he couldn't stop reverse sneezing and he had a terrified look on his face. Both of mine sneeze from time to time, but I could tell the difference right away. I just knew something wasn't right, I am retired and have been with them 24/7 sine I have had them.


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

MyLittleHavanese said:


> When it happened to Gizmo he couldn't stop reverse sneezing and he had a terrified look on his face. Both of mine sneeze from time to time, but I could tell the difference right away. I just knew something wasn't right, I am retired and have been with them 24/7 sine I have had them.


Ok, thanks for that answer. He doesn't do it constantly, but probably once or twice a day. He never looks uncomfortable though, so I guess it's ok. Maybe he does have allergies though?


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Selfishly, I am glad to find out that others have at least heard of this condition! Most of my dog loving friends, have not! The other thing to think about (other than allergies, foreign objects/grass) are nasal mites. Evidently, these little critters used to be found in certain areas of the US, but now are found in all of them. Barney's sneezing episodes seem to be getting less severe and less often, after just one day of Benedryl. He did wake us up last night with some reverse sneezing though. Our vet is to call on Friday and see how he is doing - hope I have good things to report. It is so difficult to watch him have either type of sneezing...his beautiful eyes look at me with such a sad look in them afterwards. Thanks for sharing, everybody!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does the awful sound more than Jack. Dexter will usually do this when he overly excited (When I get home). 

So I tend to divert the episode, we go outside and do something else. The sneezing goes away pretty quick. It is almost like an asthma sounding breathing. It is scary to listen to.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Is the Benadryl making Barney sleepy, or lethargic? Just curious. Has he been itching? My Abby has been itching like crazy lately. I was thinking of trying the Benadryl, but cautious of the side effects.


----------

